

Ask HN: Founder vs Co-Founder title etiquette - engdinn

If person A founds a company, and several months later person B joins as a co-founder, what is the proper title etiquette for person A?<p>Is person A now a co-founder, or does person A still retain the title of founder, while person B has the title of co-founder?
======
charliepark
As an example of this, look at BankSimple. Josh and Shamir had been working
for several months on the business deals and the beginning of the technology
stack. They brought Alex on months later, but all three are now considered co-
founders. Obviously, your situation could be different, but if the person's
coming on as a partner, and not as an employee, then I'd go with "co-founder"
for all involved.

------
fezzl
What do you mean by "founds a company"? Have an idea, create a product,
incorporate, have paying customers, etc.?

~~~
ScottWhigham
Right - I have trouble with this too. How does person B join an already
established, built company as a "co-founder"?

------
cristinacordova
both person A and person B are co-founders.

